# Drywall repair



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

i did a repair of drywall for a customer whose tub overflowed.....replaced the drwall in the ceiling, spackled and painted it....now the customer is complaining of "flashing" around the fix......used eggshell paint not flat.......if i go back i told him i had to use more primer not spackle and he said there is a millimeter difference between existing ceiling and patch.........OH MY...what should i do ?
:blink:


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds like you need to go back and fix it gratis.

On a repair like that I shine my 500w halogen on it after priming to inspect it so I know I don't have to go back and redo in a furnished area and allows for future light conditions.

Lite compound and a box fan in there - skim coats will dry in 1 hr.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

i anticipated that and the homeowner says he is not sure he wants that and is not sure what to do....
i told him i would come out do a light skim coat and prime it two times...then paint with flat paint....all at n/c......


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

put another coat of paint on it, the spackle sucked up your paint, that's why it's flashing


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

prime it first with some kilz??? more spackle would mean more flash right....?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> spackled and painted it


What did you prime/seal with?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> put another coat of paint on it, the spackle sucked up your paint, that's why it's flashing


Yep. But only on the repaired area. You need to catch the repair finish up with the existing layers of paint on the ceiliing. Any paint with a sheen is prone to flashing. I usually spot prime a repair sometimes I prime the area twice depending on what the rest of the ceiling looks like.:thumbsup:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Catch it up, then paint the whole wall or ceiling corner to corner and then maybe, if your good and lucky it might not show :thumbsup:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

boman47k said:


> What did you prime/seal with?


Paint???


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey! I got a better one take the Homeonwer and put your arm around his shoulder and say"Hey I can't see it from my house!" and give him a big smile!
Always worked for some of the guys I have worked with:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Doing a patch on a ceiling with anything but flat paint as a finish and not have it flash is next to impossible. Especially if it is in a high vis area!
You need to slick it out as smooth and flat as possible, and wet sponge edges. Prime area,maybe twice as mentioned above. 

You have to do a perfect mud job on smooth ceiling repairs , and there is no guarantee it will not show.

Good luck :drink:


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Definitely ceiling patches can be tricky. I have had alot of success using 45 compound 2-3 coats a dustless compound for skim. Seal with kilz shelak primer to ensure no bleeding. 

After sealed check with a light and if still visible I use a spackle and wet sponge to feather out. ALWAYS plan on repainting from edge to edge. Entire ceiling. 

I worked in maintenance for a few years and did countless patches on every ceiling imaginable. Never had a call back.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

all good ideas.......i will put all of them to work on the next few repair jobs....i tried out a few in my home just to do it - made some repairs - lol - and they worked well........... secrets - thin spackle, good sanding, good primer x 2 . and they are barely visible.......


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

WTF! Barely You aint suppost to see any repair:no:
If you worked for me and told me that quess what, you would be looking for work:thumbsup:
Now get back in there and do it again and don't come out of that room intil you can't see your repairs! Kids you give them books and they eat the covers!:laughing:


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Frankawitz said:


> WTF! Barely You aint suppost to see any repair:no:
> If you worked for me and told me that quess what, you would be looking for work:thumbsup:
> Now get back in there and do it again and don't come out of that room intil you can't see your repairs! Kids you give them books and they eat the covers!:laughing:


LMFAO. That's too funny dude. They eat the covers eh? Hahahaha. 

But I agree. If someone told me you can barely see it. He would be out the door. 

Really dude thanks for the laugh:w00t:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Just curious. When you keep saying "spackle", do you actually mean the real Spackle patching paste by Muralo?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Update?

Never did tell what you used for primer/sealer. I may have missed it.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

used kilz........
not supposed to see the repair i know......that is why i am questioning this one job...:sad:..


----------

